# Crazy vs Crazy - the debate



## notimp (Dec 15, 2020)

What is managed opposition?

Go.

I saw the title.

Chris Hedges in conversation with Roger Hallam | November 2020

I clicked.

I instantly made this thread. Now I'm watching:


Two prophets of death cults in an online debate? Well count me in as a viewer.


----------

